# JApplet Form: JPanel dynamisch füllen



## antiranker (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich probiere jetzt schon seit einer Stunde alles mögliche aus.
Ich habe eine Form die ich mit Textfeldern, Buttons usw vollgeladen habe. (im Designer)
Auf der Form ist auch ein JPanel, welches ich benutzen möchte, um Ergebnisse von Berechnungen darzustellen.
Dazu möchte ich unter anderem JLabels hinzufügen.
Das bekomme ich aber nicht hin!
Was muss ich tun?

```
panel.add(new JLabel("test"));
```
Funktioniert nicht. Es passiert garnichts.
Habe auch schon revalidate und repaint versucht.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

PS: Verdammt schwer noch nen Nick zu finden der nicht vergeben ist


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Mai 2011)

```
validate();
```
 ?


----------



## antiranker (28. Mai 2011)

Nein, da passiert auch nichts.


```
JLabel l = new JLabel("test");
    jPanel1.add(l);
    jPanel1.validate();
    jPanel1.repaint();
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Mai 2011)

Dann lass mal deinen Code einsehen, da scheint irgendwo ein Fehler drin zu sein.


----------

